# Filters for 120 gallon Mbuna Tank?



## josh j (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey all!

I recently managed to get my hands on a 120 gallon tank, and am planning on using it for Mbuna cichlids. It came with a Fluval 405 (which, as far as I am aware, will not be nearly enough filtration). I also have an Rena XP2 that I have been running for nearly 10 years. What should I get to compliment these filters?

Should I buy an XP4 or FX6 and not use the XP2?

Should I buy and XP3 and use all three filters?

I would consider an Eheim, but just don't have the funds.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would use the existing canister filters IF you will be stocking the new tank with juvenile fish or you will be lightly stocked. I don't think there is a big hurry to buy a new filter if you don't need them at this time. This would give you some time to line up another filter, either new or used.

What are the dimensions of your new 120G tank? What are the planned stocking levels, if you know?


----------



## josh j (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input! I am planning on starting with juveniles. I haven't come anywhere close to deciding what I want in there yet, but I would like it to be a fairly heavily stocked tank. The approx. dimensions are 72x20x20.


----------



## josh j (Apr 19, 2013)

I also may have a line on an eheim 2080... would a 2080 and an f405 do the trick for a fully stocked Mbuna tank, or would it still fall short of the filtration requirements?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Well the Fluval 405 is mfg. rated for a 100G tank and approximately 225 GPH circulation with new media. The Eheim 2080 is mfg. rated for a 300G tank and approx. 318 GPH circulation with new media. I would think that these 2 filters may be sufficient for your needs but in the long run, it really comes down to how heavily stocked you will eventually be when the fish reach adulthood.

I have no personal experience with either model you are considering but I do recommend you check out the Product Reviews section at the top of the page to see if one of the members has left any feedback on either specific model.

The average recommendation for tank circulation or amount of water movement usually suggests a turnover of 8x to 10x the volume of your tank. Some people get away with less and others seem to need more. I usually average less than 6x turnover for my larger tanks simply through the filters alone.

I know this doesn't really answer your question perfectly. Everyone seems to have a favorite brand and/or model filter that they swear is perfect for their needs, either because of the ease in performing maintenance or the sturdiness/quality of the product they own. As I noted before, you can use the existing filters you have for quite awhile and check around for comparisons on what other people use and recommend. This would allow you to get the new tank up and running until you make a final decision. You can always upgrade when you acquire more funds for a new filter.


----------



## josh j (Apr 19, 2013)

So is the idea to have 6-10x gph flow rate around the tank, or flowing through the filters? I always assumed it was flowing through the filters, but this makes it sound like I could use less flow rate through the filters as long as I supplemented it with a powerhead or something. Is this the case?

I am picking up the 2080 today - I found one brand new in the box, plus the full media pack for $420. Half price, not too shabby.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The idea is to have enough filtration to properly support the bio-load of the aquarium. It is really just a guesstimate how much general flow you really need. Some fish like to swim in the current provided by the filters or supplemented with powerheads and some fish don't like the current and prefer to swim in more still water.

The numbers I've seen floating around the fish forums is 8-10x the aquarium volume flow through the filter. You want to have sufficient filtration for the number and eventual adult size of the fish you will be stocking. Obviously, 30 neon tetras will require less filter capacity than 30 Mbuna will in a 100G tank. I think it is just easier to state that 8-10x is the suggested filter flow rate due to the frequency of overstocking aquariums.


----------

